# R4 cassette body for SRAM OG-1070



## shimagnolo (Jun 24, 2009)

have recently acquired a 2nd hand ec90 aero wheelset with R4 hubs (10s shimano) ..i want to re-use my SRAM OG-1070 11-28 cassette which is much lighter than my 12-25 105 setup but it just wont fit..

please advise which R4 cassette body should i use..will the SRAM Red specific body fit the OG-1070?


----------



## Easton (Jan 28, 2009)

Shimagnolo,

Correct, Sram 10 speed cassettes will only fit on Shimano 9 speed cassette bodies. 
Replacement 9 speed cassette bodies are available from your local bike shop or directly our wheel service center at 800-347-3901 x5177

Scott


----------



## shimagnolo (Jun 24, 2009)

just got the shimano 9s cassette body from your local dealer here in HK..
am running now on 11-28 SRAM cassette..problem solved.. 

thanks Scott! :thumbsup:


----------

